# Phaeton Fuel Filter Change [TOC][Photos re-hosted]



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

*
The fuel filter on VW is not a "life time" item, just like the VW ATF.You change your oil filter and air filter at a certain interval, why the fuel filter doesn't need to be changed? It againsts common sense. So I decided to change the fuel filter on my Phaeton, it has 169,000 KMs on it, I believe it is time.

I have done lots of searching online, but can't find any information on how to change the fuel filter on Phaeton, I think my post is probably the very first Phaeton fuel filter DIY.

Very important! Since you are working with the fuel system, it is pressurised, so keep in mind: safety first.

The two main things about the entire processes are: 1. De-pressurising the system. 2.Remove the special VW fuel line clip (Special method needed, special tools recommended, don't break them, otherwise you will face a $2000 repair bill to drop the fuel tank and replace the entire fuel line.)

OK, let's start:

1. Drove the rear of the car onto a ramp, you can use Jack and Jack stands as well









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/1OntheRamp.jpg

2. Open the fuse box in the trunk,unplug the two relays in red circle, they are the two fuel pumps relays









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/2depressurizethefuelsystem_1.jpg









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/3depressurizethefuelsystem_2.jpg

3. Open the fuel cap to release the pressue, then turn the engine on and let it run till it stalls, since the fuel pump is not working at this moment, the engine should have consumed the remain fuel in the fuel lines, depressurised the system









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/4depressurizethefuelsystem_3.jpg

4. The fuel filter is located on the left hand side of the car (Standing face the car), under the rear passenger compartment









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/5.jpg

5. Un-screw the clamp, it is probably rusty, you can spray on some WD-40, it might took a little bit of time when it is rusty, you should replace it with a new one









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/6.jpg









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/7.jpg

6. Remove the fuel filter cover, and loose some of the vacuum lines in order to make some room









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/8.jpg









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/9.jpg

7. Time to remove the fuel line clips, this step is very important and a bit of dangerous,don't pull hard on it as if you damage the clip, the entire fuel line will need to be replaced, and it might cost up to $2000 if the rear clip is damaged, as the fuel tank will need to be dropped down to replace the fuel line. The fuel line clip on VW is a special design, there is a button on it, you need to push on it, I saw on Internet, some people say they can push the button with their finger and then the fuel line will come right off, some use a flat head screw driver to push on it and use another screw driver pry on the clip and get it off. Well, in my case none of those works, the button doesn't move a bit, so I found this special VW fuel line clip pliers, it worked like a charm









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/10.jpg









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/11.jpg









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/12.jpg









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/13.jpg

8. The old and the new fuel filter









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/14.jpg









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/15.jpg

9. The new clamp and cleaned filter cover









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/16.jpg

10. Installed new fuel filter









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/17.jpg

11. Put everything back together









http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j358/tomasty/Phaeton%20Fuel%20Filter%20DIY/18.jpg

12. Last, you might want to prime the system on the first start, put back on the two fuel pump relays,then turn the ignition key to the right, power on the electric system but don't start the engine,let it sit for about 3 to 4 seconds, then turn it off, and then do it again for about 3 to 4 times, then start the car, and check for leaks.

BTW, I saw the turbid fuel dripping from the old filter, confirmed my thoughts. 

Thanks for reading.

Tomas
*


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Tomas:

Nice post and great pictures. This should be of benefit to many members. 

Thanks.

Jim X


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Anybody having any idea, why I do not see any of the pictures ?

Using latest XP version and google chrome. 

Gernot


----------



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

heisenberg2000 said:


> Anybody having any idea, why I do not see any of the pictures ?
> 
> Using latest XP version and google chrome.
> 
> Gernot


Gernot , Try using IE instead.


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tried IE . Same result, no pictures, no error message.

Gernot


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Thanks for reading.
> Tomas


Nice post. I am intrigued by the Jubilee Clip holding the filter cover to the filter. Almost everything else that needs fixing or clipping in the Phaeton has some kind of proprietary catch. Is that factory?



> Anybody having any idea, why I do not see any of the pictures ?
> Gernot


Can you see other photobucket pictures, like the one in post #2 here?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

Indeed, but luckily, clamps is not a critical item, so I just bought a similar clamps from Candadian Tire, works like a cham.

Tomas


----------



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

heisenberg2000 said:


> Tried IE . Same result, no pictures, no error message.
> 
> Gernot


Gernot,

I am afraid something is not right with with your computer, or maybe it is just a setting in your browser, but I am not sure. You can try on a different computer if you have one, and see how that works.

Tomas


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Today I am home. Here we are using an Apple I Mac (Safari) and ( !!! ) guess what ? No problem with the pictures.

So, I guess, at work, the pictures get filtered out. 
We do have a system filtering the contend, however it always notifies the user when it applies its filter.

Somehow there might be a setting in IE and Chrome limiting the download.

Gernot


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Going to try to do this in a couple days. FYI, Sears website has the tool for about $30 less than other online retailers.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I hadn't previously seen this one, think I'll try it myself as soon as the weather's cool enough! Is there just a single fuel filter on the V8?


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Hope so, I only bought one...


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I seem to recall someone mentioning two, but it may have been the W12.


----------



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

Phaeton has only one fuel filter, but i has two fuel pumps I believe.

Tomas


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah, yes, I'm probably getting confused with pumps and filters!


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Rusted band removal*

I had a hell of a time getting the band off to allow the filter to be removed (V8 2004 P). Rust and road dust really accumulated. Screwdrivers stripped. Vise grips were insufficient and couldn't get up into the space available to be very useful. 

Two time saving observations. 
1. It was a lot easier to provide enough clearance to change the filter by working the white lines free of their clips starting from the middle of the body and then moving towards the filter (when you need to do this, such information will be handy, IMHO).
2. The screw on the band clamp fit a 7mm socket. Damn thing was so rusted I couldn't use a screwdriver but a long socket on a small wrench worked like a charm after a little spray on lubricant to loosen up the rust.

Good luck person who does this in the future.

-BD


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Fuel image for those in doubt.*

First shot at hosting an image. Hopefully works. 
For those wondering if they should change their fuel filter (and it is a snap, just be patient with the hose clips, I used the schwaben filter pliers, not that much drips out).

On the left is what drained out the inlet side of the filter. The right is what came out the out-side. Car has 110k miles on it. That filter was working overtime! Turbid, for sure.

In the background is the old filter and a discarded food takeaway box which I partially filled with cheap cat litter to catch any drips. Safety First!

-BD

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10680739043/" title="Untitled by bdilkes, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3768/10680739043_9ea8e30345.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

Just wanted to thank the OP for the detailed instructions. I changed my fuel filter the other day by exactly following them and it was really easy. I didn't have the plier tool (seems like it's discontinued) but having dealt with a similar style fuel filter fitting on my Cadillac I figured I can probably get it done by just squeezing the button with my fingers. Sure enough both came off really easy, the trick is to push the fitting towards the filter while pressing down on the button. That releases the pressure on the little clips and makes it easier to push the button down. Here are some detail shots of the fittings which should make it easier to understand how they work.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

As of today, those fuel pump pliers are still listed on eBay from UK suppliers. I expect they are available in US under a slightly different part number.

eBay - Sealey/Neilsen pipe clip Pliers

Chris


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Fuel line pliers for US Phaeton owners*

Yalls, 

To follow up on Stephan and Chris....
The Schwaben fuel line pliers are available from Sears in the US for $20, and others. 

-BD


----------



## Phaetonlvr (Feb 26, 2013)

My bad, those pliers are still available. I think I got it mixed up with the coil pack removal tool which is not available from ECS anymore but can be found at other places.


----------



## Stephen weaver (Jan 24, 2014)

*Fuel filter fyi*

Great write-up Tomas and as a new owner of a 2004 p v-8 I've booked marked this as my next project. Good for me that this came back to the first page, it would have taken me a while to think of changing the fuel filter along with the rest of them! Thank you for such a good thread.
Stephen


----------



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

Stephen weaver said:


> Great write-up Tomas and as a new owner of a 2004 p v-8 I've booked marked this as my next project. Good for me that this came back to the first page, it would have taken me a while to think of changing the fuel filter along with the rest of them! Thank you for such a good thread.
> Stephen


My pleasure Stephen, I am glad my post benefits other Phaeton owners 

Tomas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Tomas:

Just a note to say "thank you very much" for making such an excellent illustrated write-up. I must have been out of the country delivering an airplane when you originally posted it - I don't recall seeing it before. Next time I have my car at the dealership and up on the lift, I will try changing that filter. I remember looking at it once before and thinking "how the heck are we supposed to get at it"? You answered that question very well.

Michael

*PS:* Sorry I missed you on the drive from Vancouver Island to Toronto in December - but it was wicked cold (-34°C overnight in Banff, my first night in Alberta), I don't think we would have been able to do much but just sit in our cars with the heaters running full blast, drinking coffee...


----------



## tomasty (May 24, 2011)

PanEuropean said:


> Hi Tomas:
> 
> Just a note to say "thank you very much" for making such an excellent illustrated write-up. I must have been out of the country delivering an airplane when you originally posted it - I don't recall seeing it before. Next time I have my car at the dealership and up on the lift, I will try changing that filter. I remember looking at it once before and thinking "how the heck are we supposed to get at it"? You answered that question very well.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael,

Thanks for adding my post into TOC! Being able to benifit other Phaeton owners is my greatest reward, as I have been helped the same way many times! This is the best forum on the Internet, period.

The entire west coast of Canada will miss you, Michael, I was hoping I could drive to BC to meet you with, as we do go to BC for vacations, but now that seesm even further. Is this move permanent?

Tomas


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Tomas, I managed to do this today! 

For those worried (as I was) about the possible fragility of the connectors, it didn't seem to be an issue. The biggest problem I had was getting the jubilee clip off, the fastener was stuck right up the side and was badly rusted. It eventually broke and we were able to just pull it out. 

I used the same pliers as Tomas ($10 on Ebay from China) and applied a medium pressure to the clips, the raised button on the pliers locates onto the flat surface of the clip. I then wiggled the filter and pried between the filter body and the pliers while applying pressure to the pliers. Once it's moving it's fairly easy to wiggle it out. Be prepared for quite a bit of fuel leakage, my hands got a good soaking and the catch tray was a couple of millimeters deep, even after I ran the car until it stalled a couple of times. Getting the other lines out of the way was also a bit problematic, I removed a couple of the fasteners further down the underbody to give a bit more movement, they're held on with a rubbery fastener that has a 7mm (I think) hex end, they rotate but aren't threaded, so they need a bit of downward pressure while turning.

Fitting the new filter to the connectors is simple, they just push on. Make sure you keep pushing until they snap into place and are flush with the filter body.


----------



## AlanX2033 (May 9, 2011)

*Could we have the initial photos rehosted please?*

Hello!
Could we have the initial photos rehosted please?

Thanks!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Photos re-hosted.

Chris


----------

